# Lasagna Fattie



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, I know is not a Fattie in the truest sense of the word, but it was delicious. I used Italian Sausage, Procutto, Lasagna noodles, ricotta cheese, mozzerella and parmesan cheese. Qview will be up shortly.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 8, 2010)

Sounds good to me. I see someone smoked a lasagna recently and that looked really good as well.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok here we go with the QVIEW..
The Cheeses

The meats

The noodles and sauce

Construction
a layer of mozerella

lasagna noodles

marinara sauce

mozerella cheese

riccotta cheese

parmasan cheese

Wrapped up tight

Hot off the smoker

First cut

The plate up


----------



## reichl (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW.  That is a thing of beauty! Origional too!


----------



## treegje (Mar 8, 2010)

Man that looks good, certainly earned points


----------



## jmatterhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

thats great i think i need to try that soon


----------



## flyhigh123 (Mar 8, 2010)

how'd it taste? looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 8, 2010)

The taste was unbelieveable!  Will add a little more sauce next time though


----------



## mr mac (Mar 8, 2010)

Well done! I am inspired!


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 8, 2010)

The Qview looks awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## new vision (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow!  That looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## que-ball (Mar 8, 2010)

It looks great, and absolutely does qualify as a true fattie.  You have your sausage rolled flat, you put stuff on it, you rolled your sausage back up, you wrapped it in bacon (optional, and prosciutto counts as bacon), and finally smoked to perfection.  What more could anyone ask for?

Watching your build I was thinking you need more marinara between your cheese layers, but I see you have that covered for the next one.


----------



## captsly (Mar 8, 2010)

That fattie looks great!! Awesome qview also. I am gonna have to try that one. I like the idea of the procitto (sp) as opposed to bacon all the time, a lot more expensive though!!
Jeff


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 8, 2010)

This is definitely going on my To Do list.  The hubs loves Italian.


----------



## thunderdome (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW!

How was it??


----------



## rdknb (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with the others that looks awesome


----------



## wingman (Mar 8, 2010)

Now this is brilliant! We need a emoticon that drools a puddle for this forum for posts like this.


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 8, 2010)

Could you please share at what temp you smoked it and to what internal temp.?  Thanks


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 8, 2010)

If you look closely, you can see the little piggy, er I mean fatty, smiling.  So am I.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 8, 2010)

225=250 to an internal of 170


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 8, 2010)

Now you started this thread you said that this wasn't a true fattie. Well let me be the first to tell you it is by any sence of the word a "TRUE FATTIE" in my book. Then you have made one of the best fattie's that I have seen in a long time too. Now it is sausage and stuffing rolled up and wrapped with a bacon of sorts and then smoked it's a fattie. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






you have definatly earned 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and more 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and then some more too.


----------



## newflame (Mar 8, 2010)

that looks unbelievable!  How did you come up with the strategy for wrapping with prosciutto? trial and error or you're just that damn good?


----------



## lintonkennels (Mar 8, 2010)

That looks great.  Im going to have to do my first fatty soon.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 8, 2010)

I would take the credit for the wrap, but she is standing over my shoulder watching me type.  The missus came up with the strategy!  All props for that go to her!


----------



## newflame (Mar 9, 2010)

props to the missus!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 9, 2010)

That is a great looking dish - WOW that must have been mighty tasty


----------



## allensudz (Mar 9, 2010)

that is by far the best fattie i have seen to date.  great job and im going to have to do that in the near future


----------



## spg1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nevermind....


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 28, 2010)

that is one beautiful fatty, props to your mrs for coming up w/ that, my buddy wants to have a cook-off were the women are the judges, I think I'm gonna have to make one of these 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and some for the mrs.


----------



## brud (Mar 28, 2010)

Great looking food right there. 
Is it wrapped in sliced pork loin meat?


----------



## spg1 (Mar 29, 2010)

I actually tried making one of these yesterday, it turned out pretty well.  I learned that you have to keep track of how much you try and put into a fatty if you want it to close
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I also made a pizza fatty with sweet italian sausage instead of the mild, and I think I will have to try the lasagna with the sweet italian sausage.  It helped the sauce taste come through better than thie mild.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 29, 2010)

Bravo!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









that is a thing of beauty!


----------



## csmith2884 (Mar 29, 2010)

Bravo will be adding this to my list to try ...with extra sauce on the side.


----------



## porkaholic (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice work on your fattie.  I made one almost exactly like that around Christmas time and it was outstanding.  The only difference is that we put the cut up fattie in a pan covered it with sauce and extra parmasan cheese and baked for a few minutes until the cheese melted.  Outstanding.


----------



## meateater (Mar 29, 2010)

Now thats a original fattie, definately worthy of points.


----------



## raybones (Mar 30, 2010)

Great Italian Fatty!  I'll be trying this soon! We need a two thumbs up icon!


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a MES.  What do I put in the water pan and should I chill it a bit before putting it on the smoker?


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have no idea... I have never cooked on a MES...experts anyone got an answer for Mama's Smoke?


----------



## jwh (Apr 5, 2010)

I was inspired by this creation and the nice weather in New England this past weekend.  Pulled out the smoker and loaded it with chicken and ribs.

I also made 2 of these lasagna fatties!  This was a HUGE hit.  man are they good.  brought one to the in-laws for their Easter Brunch and people loved it.  Onlu change i made was a layer of Provolone too.


----------



## spg1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just put water in my pan when I tried it.

I put the meat in the freezer for a few minutes after flattening it out in the ziplock bag.  I then put it back into the freezer for a little bit after rolling it, but before I put the bacon/ham on it.  Then on to the smoker.


----------



## buck futta (Apr 12, 2010)

This sure looks great! So many fatties I need to try! It's a tie between this and a pizza fatty I have an idea for! 

Lasagna fatty FTW!


----------

